

How I ended high turnover with our filipino workers - yuvadam
http://maxkle.in/startup-hack-how-i-ended-high-turnover-with-our-fillipino-workers

======
rdl
I'd rather do the work myself, or at least pay someone a decent wage and treat
them like a person. There are a couple of worthwhile hints in here about human
psychology (breaking up tasks into subgoals, and focusing on one at a time),
but they seem accidental.

This is why I work in technology and not in a low-value-add service industry.

------
bane
This is not good.

Instead of treating people like disposable machines, just get machines to do
the work of machines.

That's precisely why we've spent time building tools like eggtweeter and
momentomail, which perfectly supports one of the things he's paying people
(and treating them poorly) to do -- handle twitter (and emailing people on a
schedule) updates for you.

------
willvarfar
I don't know if it really was 'our' pg who commented on the blog, but I'm 100%
with them

------
meatsock
the article calls it a 'startup hack' but the complicated system it claims to
instruct the reader in 'hacking' is the internal workings of actual humans.
this should be avoided in favor of real hacking whenever possible.

